# Company Banned Me for Life



## lostinberlin (Dec 27, 2021)

What kind of legal help should I seek? 

-------
Hi there - For several years, I've been a member of Factory Berlin.

I've had several weird experiences, including one time a security guard inappropriately holding me at the entrance of an event (I made no indication that I was going into the event and did have a ticket).

Most recently, I was banned for life after I tried to buy snacks about 5 minutes before closing time. I would have left on time if the guy at the front desk hadn't stopped me.

Anyways, I've had staff lie on other occassions and had to file a GDPR request. This is the second time I've had to deal with this stress, not to mention mail mishandling.

I definitely want to leave and switch to a new co-working space but also need to not be banned.

What sort of legal counsel should I seek?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

lostinberlin said:


> What kind of legal help should I seek?
> 
> -------
> Hi there - For several years, I've been a member of Factory Berlin.
> ...


I don't think I really understand the situation.

The way you describe it, I wonder why you stayed in that place for so long. Good riddance?

Why does it matter whether you are banned or not?

If you want to bring a civil suit against them, you'll need to talk to a lawyer


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

At this point let's all take a moment to enjoy the excellence of the word "Hausverbot".


----------

